
Conversations v1.15.0 released with new trust/verification concept - inputmice
https://gultsch.de/trust.html
======
ge0rg
_Train somebody long enough to ignore those warnings and you’ve essentially
made End-to-End-Encryption completely useless._

 _Encryption without verification is ineffective._

Opportunistic encryption (without authentication) is still a very valuable
tool, as it prevents passive attackers from reading your traffic. To actually
intercept encrypted-but-unauthenticated messages, an attacker needs to obtain
an (often permanent) MitM position, which is not impossible but still much
harder to achieve.

